# CMHR prizes????



## REO (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm not impatient (well maybe a little LOL)






I'm just wondering if I'm the only one still waiting for my halters and dog collar prizes from the horse & dog show?

Eagle in Italy got hers already. I'm in OK.

Just wondering!


----------



## Marty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey REO and anyone else that may be waiting for a prize: I am supposed to post this for Tammie. Everything we had in stock has been sent out. Some halters and collars had to be ordered which does take sometimes 2 weeks or more, but as soon as we get them you will surely get yours. Tammie is very timely on shipping. We wouldn't forget anyone! Hugs to the Pooka!


----------



## CKC (Sep 9, 2011)

I received my dog collar and lead! I love it! Thank you!


----------



## REO (Sep 9, 2011)

*I'm dying to know what all everyone picked out!*





Please share! And photos would be great too!

I'm waiting for a

Santa halter

a chili pepper halter

US flag halters

A US flag collar & leash


----------



## CKC (Sep 9, 2011)

I got the beach collar and leash.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 10, 2011)

Robin it serves you right for winning so much


----------



## Eagle (Sep 10, 2011)

Photos pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tammie (Sep 10, 2011)

Robin,

Your package was sent out on 9/2 due to having to wait for the arrival of your dog collar and leash. The expected delivery date was 9/9. Did you get it yet? If not it was sent delivery confirmation. Here is the # to track it 03102010000181658897. So sorry about the wait.

Just to let everyone know all prizes have been sent out. The first shipment was sent on 8/22, that shipment included all the items we had in our current inventory. Unfortunately anyone who won the dog show classes had to wait a bit as those prizes all had to be ordered. They were all sent out along with a few halter selections that we didn't have in stock on 9/2. If you have not received your prize please contact me at [email protected]

Thank you so much for your participation and your patience.

Sincerely,

Tammie Miller


----------



## REO (Sep 11, 2011)

Eagle looks very smart in his halter!





Kim, that was the one I almost picked! So cute! But they made me a USA flag set for my dog to match my halters!

We were gone all day (just got home) and it came today! Going to open it now! Thank you for all your hard work! I really appreciate you Tammie! And everyone who works so hard for CMHR!





Robin

Shall I take a pic too?


----------



## Eagle (Sep 11, 2011)

Of course you must take a pic


----------

